# Horrible experience at the bank.... Rant alert!!!!



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

So dh and I have been saving for our next round of treatment in a normal current account so that we have access to the cash easily. So I went in today to lodge a rather large cheque and the woman on the counter asked if I minded her asking what we were going to do with the money. I said actually I do mind you asking. She then went on to say that because it was such a large amount (we're cycling at the argc so need a lot!) we should be aware that its earning virtually no interest. I said yes I'm aware of that and she should t concern herself as the money is there for a reason. So she decided it was appropriate to ask AGAIN what the money was for!!!! In a public area with people standing in a queue behind me! I was so angry!! I told her I'd already said I wasn't happy for to ask and that it was quite frankly none of her business. There were a few turned heads, but to be honest what I really wanted to say was its none of you f***ing business. Am I being unreasonable here or am I right in thinking that her repeated attempts to find out 'what the money was for' are way overstepping the boundaries? I know I'm hormonal but what was I supposed to do? Explain to her infront of all those strangers that we were funding a private cycle of Ivf?

Rant over!


----------



## Minako (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi

I have had this too, when I have had the occasional cheque. It is none of their business and they are just trying to provide a good service by putting it in another account. Of course, we don't want to talk about our business to all and sundry. I say medical expenses and that usually shuts them up  

Min


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

ooh Duckybun don't get me started on this, it drives me up the wall!! the staff in my local bank now all know not to bother me with questions such as this. whilst it might be appropriate to point out that you could move it to a higher interest account, its not appropriate to ask you (and especially not to ask you repeatedly) what the money is for. it also really gets my goat when I go in to say pay a bill and they slip me a card telling me how much I could borrow on a loan. problem is the staff have targets so they are under pressure to sell, sell, sell.

I have never been brave enough to reply, when asked 'whats the money for?' to answer 'drugs and male prostitutes' but I feel really tempted! I usually just say 'my husband is a financial advisor so our money is very well looked after'. He's not but it does stop them asking further questions.


Nicxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

lol knickerbocker, good answer, go on, be brave next time!


----------



## Littlecat (Aug 5, 2011)

I would seriously complain. 

I complained twice to the bank at the start of this year; once for messing up a direct debit (got an apology, £100 and a hamper + flowers, which confusingly arrived on valentines day) and once for giving us counterfeit money over the counter & because the person I originally spoke to was rude (£150.00 for embarrassment).


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol knickerbockerglory, drugs and male prostitutes!!! Love it!! 

Littlecat, I may well complain in the morning, if we ended up with a 100 pounds extra for the ivf kitty it would do no harm at all, but maybe it'll make them think twice about their policy of asking in the first place.

I totally get that they are supposed to advise people on higher interest accounts etc and have no issue with them saying something along the lines of "can I give you some information about our services that may benefit you" but "do you mind me asking what the money is for" is no an acceptable question especially when I say actually I do mind and then they ask again regardless....

However, pocketed for future instances "drugs and male prostitutes"..... Unless anyone else has any other suggestions


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I used to get asked what I was withdrawing money for whenever I went into my building society - I think it's something to do with checking you're the account holder when large sums of money are involved. The cashier adds it into 'conversation' to ease the flow of the transaction (which is why it sounds as though it's just a stranger prying) but I think it's a question they're supposed to ask. Try not to take it personally! I know asking what the money is for doesn't verify who you are, but most people moving large sums of money have a plan for it, and a quick response does indicate you're the right person, if they makes any sense. Either way, I don't think it's an unusual question to be asked.


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

I got something similar as well - when doing hysteroscopy at ARGC I had to notify credit card that a large amount will be taken , she asked why it was for and when I said for a treatment she kept on asking what kind of treatment. I said something personal and she kept on asking if I am ok and if I am going through something bad and she wanted to know exactly what treatment it was.. Bless her! I thought that was a bit intrusive but I think when I said 'treatment' she thought I meant for cancer... Whatever the reason of them asking they can become a bit invasive without realising our situation at the time
Don't take it seriously or personally and good luck with tx


----------

